# Crankbearing replacement



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

I purchased a non running 01 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 for next to nothing. It needs a crankshaft. Anyone know where I can get it rebuilt?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i bet if you pm mud tech they are from around your area they will steer you in the right direction hope that helps


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. MTI are good people, and they are good cat people on top of that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i second that. marty knows his cats.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea forgot to say they know their way around those cats.. good luck


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

ApexerER, is the crank messed up or do you just need bearings?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The ole regrind...


----------

